# a new IBS bb



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI for IBS information. http://webpotential.com/falcon/phpBB2/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Eric is this your site? If so, I'm curious why you decided to host this site.skinny


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes Skinny it is mine. I am hosting it, because I can as a webmaster, I have my own server. I did not like the ez board format or problems with those bbs.I am getting a lot of support from the IFFGD and the UNC and others, to promote IBS Education and evidence based IBS information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It has a new domaine name http://www.ibshope.com/


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)




----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

I checked out this site Eric and its very good!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Cathy.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

yw Eric. I have been reading over there and you have provided so much great information. Thank you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks again Cathy, hope it helps you and others.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

http://www.ibshope.comNew url


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)




----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

This was subtle.







Sandi


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

> quote:This was subtle


Is that good or bad?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)




----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks eric its a good site and a good idea


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks joolie.


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

Eric, Looks like lots of good reading. I will add it to my favorites.Thanks


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Eric, are you paying this site for free advertising?







Gary


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gary, just a note from a moderator.In the Terms of service people are allowed to place ads in the Products section. No one needs to pay for placing an ad here.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gary, I have contributed money to this site, and thanks for the reminder need to do so again.I have also contributed a ton of my time and efforts over the years to this entire site and support of others.I can gurantee you when it comes to IBS and my IBS websites and work and time and effort on IBS, I pay out more then comes in and am not making a profit on IBSers.Thanks for reminding me though to contribute again to this bb.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Good grief Gary







Have a look at how many posts Eric has done 21,755!! Eric has helped so many people on this BB and on his own site too. As Kath has pointed out, it's OK to advertise on this forum. Thank you Eric for the time you spend on helping us on this site and your own.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Gary,i see no problem with other IBS website.Everyone could have one and if i had one i would be happy to share with other people.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow Gary, I guess you don't know Eric. To me it would not matter even if he was, I've gotten faster responses from Eric than my own doctor(###$70 bucks a pop), and so does everybody here. I don't think he ever sleeps, and yeah, over 21,000 posts are quite generous in my book.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn't mean to start a war and never said anywhere that Eric doesn't help people here. I just think it's odd that he uses Jeff's board to advertise for his own site and that's just my opinion.







Gary


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It just seems odd you had such a problem with it when the TOS set up by Jeff obviously allows people to advertise their websites and products for free as long as they do it on the proper section of the board. (link to the TOS on the bottom of most every page if you have questions about what is OK and what is not around here)Different boards have different policies (so it is always good to read the guidelines) some do not allow any thing that even mentions that any other website exists whether you run it or not, others allow a lot of ads, it is up to the owner. If you want a totally ad free board either find one that does not allow any ads at any time or avoid the Products section here where we have ALWAYS allowed people to advertise their sites and products.K.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Kathleen, I never said I have a "problem" with anything. I simply stated that I find it "odd". Frankly, it looks to me like you're the one with the problem. All I did was state my opinion.Have a nice day.







Gary


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Odd that someone follows the rule of the board?What is so odd about that?edit to just post the TOS rule on ads in case people cannot find it.


> quote: Commercial advertisements are welcome and may be freely placed in the "IBS Products, Info and Websites" forum.


If you think someone violated a rule of the board hit the alert key to let the moderators know.K.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Kathleen based on what I posted, I have no idea how you would come to the conclusion that I thought any rules were being "violated", nor do I care. It's either a case of needing to create drama or that you didn't see that I've explained myself _several _ times. Now, do you feel the need to continue or shall we move on? Gary


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gary, I hope you may find some additional useful information on my board? Although, I try to post the info to this bb and mine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It seemed to imply to me that he *should* be paying an advertising fee if he posts a link to his website in the part of the board that allows people to post ads for free. Just making clear everyone knows ADS will be found on the ADS allowed part of the board an no-one has to pay for them, we don't require it, why do you? If you have a problem with policy take it up with Jeff in private, if it is OK to ask that of you?If you don't want to see ads, do not go to the part of the board that allows them, we have to move ads from people to this part of the board all the time. I'm actually kinda glad when someone does actually post their ad in the right place.I just don't see why one would post a comment like that unless one wanted to in some way maybe just possibly say something negative about a given poster. Unless you meant it as a "way to go, boy, you are great thanks for making that website" kind of post and it fell flat? (at least when those sorts of comments run through my head I know they are generally a negative about someone comment not a neutral observation, or a positive comment, but maybe I'm just wierd that way. Maybe you don't feel that same way about those comments when you make them so we will have to agree to disagree on that)In general try to avoid posts that can easily appear to say something negative about other posters (discussing the points they make is one thing, implying something about the character of a poster is another, and we really have requested time and again that people avoid that sort of post, it makes more work for moderators, and disrupts the helping people thing this board is all about.). I know that can be difficult to do as passions run high on this board with the level of health issue people have, etc. But it doesn't really help people in need for people on the board to be doing things that appear to be starting a fight (and it looks like I'm not the only one who thought you were trying to start something based on the responses you got, we can't see body language or other cues so often word choice is much more important, a lot of times things read differnetly from what we meant when we wrote them. I know I have to do that all the time, and it appears I'm not writing in a way you get me either). I was trying (badly it appears) to put the fire out before it got too big.Is that a problem? If you think someone is causing a problem on the board or violating a guideline or anything like that (which is one reason sometimes comments like yours are made, I have seen that before even if that wasn't your motivation) this is a request to hit the alert button for the mods. Do not try to play moderator yourself as too often it starts something that shouldn't be started.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Kathleen, if there is a fire here you're the one who created it. I stated my opinion, I then made it clear that I didn't mean to start trouble. I then asked you to move on, yet here we are. You continue to assume that my post involves all kinds of hidden inuendo and meaning. I'm sorry to disappoint you but as I've said SEVERAL times, it was an opinion. And for the last time, I never thought anybody was "_causing a problem on the board or violating a guideline_"?), but thanks for explaining that "alert button" again!! As a moderator, I'm sure you have real problems to deal with. Why waste so much time and energy when there isn't one? Gary


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm sorry you do not like my opinion of your words. I may have mis-read you. I very much feel that you have mis-read me and my intentions.You have your opinion I have mine, we have both stated them. I thought I acknowledged that violation of board rule may not have been your intention. I guess I didn't say that in a way you can hear it.I'm done here, if you need to keep it going, fine, do so. I agree to disagree I hope you can do the same. K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations Eric!! You must have put a great ammount of time & effort to develop such an imformative site. Do you think you will be able to cope as sole moderator when it really takes off??I tried to log on using a new username & password ,but was rejected.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Gary 101.Are you writing just for the sake of it? This thread is actually about Erics brilliant new site yet you seem to have some vendetta to bait Kath over something totally irrelevant.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Snakeoil, I will have to cross that bridge when I get to it.







I have two already though.Thanks for the comments and yes it is really really a lot of work for a lot of reasons.I am trying to fix some of the log on problems.Hopefully soon. I have to log on twice myself.


----------

